# Don Carter State Park now safe for swimming



## blondiega1 (May 5, 2017)

We wouldn't be swimming in the lake anyway but apparently it's safe to do so now.  We are going up to this park in a couple of weekends.


http://www.gainesvilletimes.com/section/6/article/123339/








.


----------

